

Apple Becomes Most Valuable Company of All Time - akg
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/20/us-apple-valuation-market-record-idUSBRE87J0KM20120820

======
calciphus
Except...not really.

Microsoft in 1999 was worth $620Bn, which in 2012 dollars would be around
$853Bn.

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230400/Apple_not_mos...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230400/Apple_not_most_valuable_firm_ever_says_press_watchdog)

------
IsaacL
Most valuable public company. Saudi Aramco is worth over $7 trillion.

~~~
qq66
To be fair, the huge values of the oil companies are largely the result of
tremendous state-owned assets that were "privatized" through backroom deals.
Every upstream oil company is effectively a set of operations and a dubiously
acquired asset trove joined in one entity.

If you strip out assets and talk about what the most valuable "company
operation" is it's certainly Apple by a long margin.

~~~
mdonahoe
What about inflation adjusted Standard Oil?

